# Exhaust system cat back for CC



## jamesfarrell (Mar 21, 2012)

Dealer in my area told me that APR exhausts take months to get. Are there any other manufacturers that you can recommend without such a wait?


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

AWE

here


----------



## R-line (May 8, 2010)

Billy boat.... Basically APR and way cheaper


----------



## Track5tar (Feb 16, 2010)

R-line said:


> Billy boat.... Basically APR and way cheaper


x2 on billyboat


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

jamesfarrell said:


> Dealer in my area told me that APR exhausts take months to get. Are there any other manufacturers that you can recommend without such a wait?


Borla


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

sfccryder said:


> Borla


x2 on the Borla

Pics/sound clips:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5298568-Borla-Exhaust-Pics-amp-Videos


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

I heard the AWE one in person at Waterfest and think it sounded great. Sounded almost stock until you gave it some hard gas then just a nice deep rumble.


----------



## Track5tar (Feb 16, 2010)

if op wants apr, billyboat is pretty much it


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

I think he's looking for options since he's new and APR is all he knows. I don't see an exhaust option for the CC listed on BillyBoat's website. Is it one for another car? I don't even see Passat.

I'm a fan of AWE and they're close to me so that's why I threw that up.


----------



## R-line (May 8, 2010)

IMO AWE and APR have redonkulous pricing on their exhausts... I got a Billy boat downpipe for $515 shipped, that's catted. $900 + for a metal pipe plus a cat is just insane. My total billy boat turboback exhaust costed me $960 shipped. and like posted on numerous posts, Billy boat made APR parts before....dont know if they still do. eace:


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

AWE/APR higher prices are probably due to their high overhead. I never heard of Billy Boat before hearing about it here. I looked at the website and it's pretty simple with no frills. I'm assuming it's a small company so prices should be low.


----------



## new2me (Feb 29, 2012)

R-line said:


> IMO AWE and APR have redonkulous pricing on their exhausts... I got a Billy boat downpipe for $515 shipped, that's catted. $900 + for a metal pipe plus a cat is just insane. My total billy boat turboback exhaust costed me $960 shipped. and like posted on numerous posts, Billy boat made APR parts before....dont know if they still do. eace:


You happen to have a part number for the system you have?


----------



## R-line (May 8, 2010)

new2me said:


> You happen to have a part number for the system you have?


Any MK5/6/ passat b6 downpipe will fit... The one i ordered is for mk6. I purchased my DP and catback from a company called Velocity Factor(im in no way affiliated). Note, my catback was purchased on their ebay Used, but it is basically new. On their website you can buy all new parts.

Billyboat has actually been around for a while and they do make some quality products.:thumbup:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

jamesfarrell said:


> Dealer in my area told me that APR exhausts take months to get. Are there any other manufacturers that you can recommend without such a wait?


Running a the bigger snail. No need for a cat-back unless you want the sound.


----------



## jamesfarrell (Mar 21, 2012)

Well I'm more interested in the HP gain than sounding like a rice rocket. 

Billy Boat does not list an exhaust system for a 2012 CC. So I've emailed them to see what would fit. I appreciate the list provided of what would fit. Not that I don't trust you guys, but I want an absolute confirmation of what would fit the car without endless grinding, hacking, butchering. 

If I'm going to do this myself, which I'm contemplating, I don't want to have to hack. It's 2012. If there's not an exhaust that just bolts on, I'll just forget this. 

I'll have the place that is doing the chip flash do this if it's pretty invasive. I'm lazy at my age, I'm not broke, and I don't much enjoy working on cars anymore as everything requires specialty tools that I don't have. 

I'm getting angry as hell just thinking about this. Mostly it's because of me being ignorant as far as the technology, what's required for tools, etc. I've been out of the car game for a while, rolling in a 03 corolla for the past 6 years. 

I realize an exhaust is no biggie but I don't weld, I don't have a cutter. But if it's a matter of just unbolting and bolting, I can do that. But times in the past I've attempted things like this and it ends up like "oh you need this bracket" and that part and unless I know EXACTLY what I need up front, I'm not even going to attempt it.

Also, I'm looking for CAT BACK, not downpipe, unless I'm confused about something here. I figure downpipe is the pipe that comes off the header and goes into the cat? ????


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Ummm...I think all these options are bolt on. I think the only ones that will need minor adjustments are the ones made for B6 Passats.

The Downpipe comes from the turbo and includes a high flow cat. Some have no cat at all (test pipes). So if you are truly looking for performance as opposed to looks and sound like someone mentioned above, you really should look into getting a larger diameter downpipe (and a stage 2 tune) before a cat back exhaust. Of course for the best performance, you'll get both (turbo back exhaust).


----------



## jamesfarrell (Mar 21, 2012)

So what do you guys recommend for a turbo back exhaust? And is this something I can do myslef? 
Are there any sensors that would need to be replaced or just unbolt, rebolt?


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Well for TBE, you can mix and match downpipes and cat back exhausts. You don't have to get one brand for both.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

phantom2010 said:


> I heard the AWE one in person at Waterfest and think it sounded great. Sounded almost stock until you gave it some hard gas then just a nice deep rumble.


I'm biased, but I thought the CC at WaterFest was awesome!! Lol. I kid. 

I love it. Absolutely no drone at cruising speeds, and it isn't noticeably louder than stock... Until you get on it... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbelBEewtLI&sns=em

http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/5971879499/


Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Oops. 



Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## SHAG WAGON (Jun 15, 2004)

R-line said:


> Billy boat.... Basically APR and way cheaper





Track5tar said:


> x2 on billyboat


Link?? More info??

Thanks


----------



## R-line (May 8, 2010)

SHAG WAGON said:


> Link?? More info??
> 
> Thanks


Search passat b6 billy boat catback. For downpipes, like posted before, mk5/mk6 or passat same for all TSI/FSI engines. Different o2 sensors depending which engine you have (CCTA/CBFA). I got my stuff from Velocity Factor(google) 

There's other sites as well that carry it.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

R-line said:


> Billy boat made APR parts before....dont know if they still do. eace:


Truth. Billy Boat used to make APR's exhaust components, and then they switched to Corsa (now)



FastB7S4 said:


> I looked at the website and it's pretty simple with no frills. I'm assuming it's a small company so prices should be low.


It is a plain jane website, but not bad quality stuff. They have a huge following with the Corvette crowd and like stated above, used to work with APR. That's gotta count for something

The Billy Boat TBE is on the louder side though.



FastB7S4 said:


> Ummm...I think all these options are bolt on. I think the only ones that will need minor adjustments are the ones made for B6 Passats.


The Borla cat-back was for the B6 (originally) and bolts right onto the CC...no mods or adjusting at all.
Perfect fit! :thumbup:


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

snobrdrdan said:


> The Borla cat-back was for the B6 (originally) and bolts right onto the CC...no mods or adjusting at all.
> Perfect fit! :thumbup:


Oh I thought that the Passat exhaust stuck out a little and would to be adjusted/cut a little for the tips to line up nice.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

FastB7S4 said:


> Oh I thought that the Passat exhaust stuck out a little and would to be adjusted/cut a little for the tips to line up nice.


I'm not sure about all cat-backs, but not with the Borla. Everything lined right up
Borla lists that it fits both the CC & Passat too


----------



## PandaCC (Jul 20, 2010)

jamesfarrell said:


> Well I'm more interested in the HP gain than sounding like a rice rocket.
> 
> Billy Boat does not list an exhaust system for a 2012 CC. So I've emailed them to see what would fit. I appreciate the list provided of what would fit. Not that I don't trust you guys, but I want an absolute confirmation of what would fit the car without endless grinding, hacking, butchering.
> 
> ...


I have the magnaflow and it sounds perfect to my liking not too loud and is nice and subtle during cruising...I don't know if I installed my exhaust the wrong way but I had to hack my old exhaust up unless u drop the subframe because the old exhaust is one piece unless they changed it up in 2012. have fun with whichever exhaust u choose. :thumbup:


----------



## Blkmag1c (Jul 26, 2010)

Yes B&B only has a DP available. Same one that fits the mk6 gti.. I plan on doing that one and the magnaflow catback for my 12 R-line. Im pretty sure you do have to cut but really its not that hard. you could have this done for a few bucks at a good shop. Good luck..


----------



## jamesfarrell (Mar 21, 2012)

I don't mind cutting the existing one off into 2 pieces if that's what is needed, I just don't want to have to hack brackets and weld and all of that. 

It's odd that there's hardly any exhaust systems for the CC. I don't know what the f MK6 is and all the rest of the jargon used. I'm assuming that's another VW. But it sure does suck being out of the loop. 

Here's confirmation from borla however



Kevin:



Thanks for your interest in Borla products! Our VW guru Alvin, is telling me that our part number 140335 will work on your 2012 CC.



Cordially,



Greg L. Weiss

Customer Service Manager

Borla Performance Industries

701 Arcturus Avenue

Oxnard, CA 93033

Direct Line: 805-246-6062

Fax: 805-986-8940


----------



## jamesfarrell (Mar 21, 2012)

Damn, that's a very small muffler. 

http://www.borla.com/products/product_detail.aspx?prod_sku=140335


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

jamesfarrell said:


> It's odd that there's hardly any exhaust systems for the CC.


Not really. If you think about the target market for the CC (I would think 30-50 year old men), it's a relatively small market of owners who are modding their CC's.


----------



## PandaCC (Jul 20, 2010)

jamesfarrell said:


> I don't mind cutting the existing one off into 2 pieces if that's what is needed, I just don't want to have to hack brackets and weld and all of that.
> 
> It's odd that there's hardly any exhaust systems for the CC. I don't know what the f MK6 is and all the rest of the jargon used. I'm assuming that's another VW. But it sure does suck being out of the loop.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah that's all you have to do really is just cut the exhaust into two pieces. No special brackets or welding needed for the aftermarket exhaust at all.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

PandaCC said:


> Oh yeah that's all you have to do really is just cut the exhaust into two pieces


Let me clear this up:

You have to cut the *STOCK* exhaust in one spot to remove that off the car.
A Sawz-all works perfect.

The stock (cat-back) exhaust is one piece and goes over the rear subframe. So you can either drop the rear subframe to remove the stock cat-back in one piece (which would be a lot of work!!!), OR just take one quick cut with a Sawz-All

The Borla (or Magnaflow) cat-back then just bolts right on after that :thumbup:

Instructions are right here:
http://www.borla.com/media/installations/140335.pdf



jamesfarrell said:


> Damn, that's a very small muffler.
> 
> http://www.borla.com/products/product_detail.aspx?prod_sku=140335


It is small, but it works perfect on this car.
The sound is not loud and doesn't drone.

Sounds mellow, but sporty.

There were sound clips in my other thread (linked earlier) and I'll get some more when it warms up


----------



## jamesfarrell (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks man.


----------



## das lowe (Feb 15, 2012)

PandaCC said:


> I have the magnaflow and it sounds perfect to my liking not too loud and is nice and subtle during cruising...I don't know if I installed my exhaust the wrong way but I had to hack my old exhaust up unless u drop the subframe because the old exhaust is one piece unless they changed it up in 2012. have fun with whichever exhaust u choose. :thumbup:


I'm looking at getting the magnaflow exhaust cat back. Any better mpg? And did it install easy? Not worried about the stock exhaust (cutting it up to get it out)


----------



## jamesfarrell (Mar 21, 2012)

I don't pay attention to MPG. The fact that any cars use gas is bad MPG to me. 

The install is not really tough. Helpful if you have a 2nd set of hands as I did. The worst part is getting the mounts through the rubber brackets. WD-40 helped that out a bit. I'm not sure if WD-40 is the best for rubber though. Took about 1 hour to do the whole thing. The worst part is getting under the car. I freak out about getting under vehicles, even with jack stands and a 2 ton floor jack.


----------



## ETownGTI (Aug 15, 2008)

So which one did you get? Borla?


----------



## jamesfarrell (Mar 21, 2012)

Yep, even came with a hat. FTW!!!


----------



## das lowe (Feb 15, 2012)

jamesfarrell said:


> I don't pay attention to MPG. The fact that any cars use gas is bad MPG to me.
> 
> The install is not really tough. Helpful if you have a 2nd set of hands as I did. The worst part is getting the mounts through the rubber brackets. WD-40 helped that out a bit. I'm not sure if WD-40 is the best for rubber though. Took about 1 hour to do the whole thing. The worst part is getting under the car. I freak out about getting under vehicles, even with jack stands and a 2 ton floor jack.


IMHO those tips are sexy! And I will have a friend helping me out. And brand new for 330 I think is a great deal


----------



## jamesfarrell (Mar 21, 2012)

das lowe said:


> IMHO those tips are sexy! And I will have a friend helping me out. And brand new for 330 I think is a great deal


330? WTF? I paid almost 800 from Borla


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

yeah, where at for $330? i'll place my order right now!


----------



## das lowe (Feb 15, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> yeah, where at for $330? i'll place my order right now!


From the CC classifieds 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5759246-Brand-new-never-installed-CC-parts!!!


----------



## HornetHandler (Oct 25, 2010)

Not to be difficult, but is it legal to drop the cats?


Mack


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

HornetHandler said:


> Not to be difficult, but is it legal to drop the cats?
> 
> 
> Mack


Depends on your state's inspection/emissions requirements or in your case province's requirements.


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

Anyone have video of bb just catback with oem dp?
Purchased one on waterfest and waiting to get that delivered.
Wondering how loud it is. Deep tone?
thx


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

wh1te09gti said:


> Anyone have video of bb just catback with oem dp?
> Purchased one on waterfest and waiting to get that delivered.
> Wondering how loud it is. Deep tone?
> thx


I have a clip of a full TB BB exhaust I can PM you and there are a couple of AZ folks have driven and heard it if you want.

It doesn't do it justice, trust me


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeah sure shoot me a pm. Thanks. Is tb loud for dd?


----------



## J_Ro (May 17, 2003)

I just ordered AWE catback beginning of July. Fabrication and delivery was quoted to me at 4 weeks.


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

damn.. and i tough week that im waiting for my bb is long. i considered awe but got deal at waterfest i just could not resist. when i saw quality of these products displayed i knew im not gonna leave without ordering one.


----------



## das lowe (Feb 15, 2012)

Possible borla for 250 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5774400-Possibly-trading-in-the-car-Saturday-sale


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

das lowe said:


> Possible borla for 250
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5774400-Possibly-trading-in-the-car-Saturday-sale


 Thanks for the heads up! :thumbup:


----------



## das lowe (Feb 15, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Thanks for the heads up! :thumbup:


 Your welcome. I check it at least 20 times a deal and oh boy you can find some great deals


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

heard this exhaust in person yesterday and its really nice tone with oem dp. 
still waiting for my bb


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

wh1te09gti said:


> heard this exhaust in person yesterday and its really nice tone with oem dp.
> still waiting for my bb


 Man, still. Took them 4 days to make mine but I'm around the corner from the shop


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

i wanted to have it by the weekend so i would keep mysel entertained with install on sat morning, but fedex tracking no shows monday :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

ok so received my bb yesterday proceed with install to find out its 4" short :facepalm: 
disappointed is not enough said.. 
i already contacted Billy. We will see what happens. 
I managed to install it anyways, cut 4" off oem piping and use oem clamps and connectors. In result i have 2 conectors with 4 clamps next to each other. It not what i expected from reputable company. 
On positive note it ounds really good and deep. 
pictures will follow.


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

nice and shiny! 









hangers fitted perfectly: 



























Houston we have problem!! 




























Hopefully temporary solution: 









Im not to thrilled with the way it looks, kind of like autozone attached $9.99 tips


----------



## das lowe (Feb 15, 2012)

My magnaflow fit perfect right into place. Oh and I get shift farts at wot and don't have a dsg just a tp







and the tips don't stick way out, just enough.


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

that's how it sup to look like ^ just slightly more extended but there is 1,5" gap on mine between tips and bumper witch is not acceptable.


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

wh1te09gti said:


> that's how it sup to look like ^ just slightly more extended but there is 1,5" gap on mine between tips and bumper witch is not acceptable.


 Bummer, they were supposed to use the my specs to build the new CB's? I know another local guy did a turbo back it and fit perfect. 

I am sure Mike and Billy will take care of you


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

im sure they will. im considering their dp as well. 
and really like the way it sounds so classy. deep and clean.


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

wh1te09gti said:


> im sure they will. im considering their dp as well.
> and really like the way it sounds so classy. deep and clean.


 I wonder if that was the issue since I already had their DP?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

das lowe said:


> My magnaflow fit perfect right into place.


 How's the paint looking in that area above?


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

wh1te09gti said:


> nice and shiny!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My BB exhaust doesn't stick out that far and doesn't angle down like that either. I do realize you did what you had to to get it installed, but given the right reducer section it should look a whole lot better.  


http://uspmotorsports.com/product_info.php?cPath=26_359_578&products_id=1502


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

Man i had it put this together somehow yesterday at 9pm to drive to work today. And my garage is not exhaust shop by any means. Considering parts that i had to work with i think i did ok.


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

You did better than I could have done on my own. I would have been stuck! 

I love the sound of the exhaust. I didn't at first,but it grew on me. Keeping it clean is another story.


----------



## das lowe (Feb 15, 2012)

[email protected]!NG said:


> How's the paint looking in that area above?


 Just fine. Put it on last thrusday. I have some heat tape on the plastic above it.


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

24hrs since my email to bb with regards to the issues no response yet. 
At this point i want to get whole new catback that will fit properly. I can't stand the way it looks with those tips sticking out downwards like donkey d#%k.


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

ppl with bb catbacks please post pictures of the tip fitment. 
This ****s starts to frustrate me. It they will not resolve my issue i will return it and just get awe. 

Get nice fitting part for hard earned money. Is it too much to ask for??


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

das lowe said:


> Just fine. Put it on last thrusday.


 I'll try to remember to check back in about a month. More concerned with the exhaust staining the paint (well, the clear really) after a period of time. Saw it happen to our A4 when the exhaust was that close to the bumper which is why mine on the CC is out just enough to prevent that. On a black car, probably won't be nearly as visible as white but would still concern me.


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

wh1te09gti said:


> ppl with bb catbacks please post pictures of the tip fitment.
> This ****s starts to frustrate me. It they will not resolve my issue i will return it and just get awe.
> 
> Get nice fitting part for hard earned money. Is it too much to ask for??


 PM sent


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

I don't get this....why would the B&B exhaust (for the B6) be short on the CC? 

BUT the Borla exhaust for the B6, which also fits the CC, fits perfect??? 


That sucks man....I wouldn't be happy at all. 

If it was too long...okay, you trim the pipe down. 
But too short....you can't exactly add pipe to it :thumbdown:


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> I don't get this....why would the B&B exhaust (for the B6) be short on the CC?
> 
> BUT the Borla exhaust for the B6, which also fits the CC, fits perfect???
> 
> ...


 Hey wh1te09gti - any update on this? 

I don't either, QC issue? Not to add insult to injury here but mine was too long and BB fixed it the next day, they did another full TB install on another local's car and it fit like the pictures I sent you. 

Not to start a battle of the exhausts but the Borla's I've seen are not long enough.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

R0bL0gic said:


> Not to start a battle of the exhausts but the Borla's I've seen are not long enough.


 I'm really curious....link or anything to support that? 

Like I've always said/posted...I put my Borla on my '11 last May and it was spot on fitment...no issues. 
PLUS, I had some adjustability at the factory downpipe clamp/connection as to where I wanted the tips to sit (depth wise) in the rear fascia as well. I prefer mine not poking out much...so that's what I went with. 
At least 5 other guys on here have it as well, with no issues either.  

On my '13 though (with the different rear bumper/diffuser)....I'm not gonna lie....it's pretty much maxed out adjustment wise and the tips are barely poking out the rear diffuser to where it sits perfect. But it still bolted on without any modification, obviously. 

It fits 100% out of the box though.....just clearing the air


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

Like I said, not trying to start a battle here, I was fortunate enough to have my BB TB installed at their facility so mine is perfect IMO. It is a huge problem for anyone to purchase any brand of exhaust that shows up 4 inches short and I was ultimately checking in to see if his issue was resolved. 

Fitment is one thing, tip length is a matter of opinion. The picture of the other exhaust in this thread IMO is too short, no the tips do not need to stick out 4 inches but *IMO *they could come out just a little more, therefore the "short" statement. 

I have no affiliation with BB but I have referred other members to them and they have not had an issue so its just a general concern that he gets a resolution to his "fitment" issue.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> I'm really curious....link or anything to support that?
> 
> Like I've always said/posted...I put my Borla on my '11 last May and it was spot on fitment...no issues.
> PLUS, I had some adjustability at the factory downpipe clamp/connection as to where I wanted the tips to sit (depth wise) in the rear fascia as well. I prefer mine not poking out much...so that's what I went with.
> ...


 
+1 for the perfect fit of the Borla!!! 











TM


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

TMCCRline said:


> +1 for the perfect fit of the Borla!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Um yeah, don't listen to me I am a moron! I wasn't referring to that exhaust. :facepalm:


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

so far no response.
I emailed billy on thursday i wrote that i want whole new catback that will fit properly and dp for discounted price. Once i install new system i will send back the one that i have for their further investigation. 

i think thats fair. all i want is quality part that fits properly for the hard earned money that i spent.

side note: im extremely happy with note, its what i wanted. nice and deep tone. :thumbup:


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

Just call Mike around 11 your time tomorrow, he usually answers the phone.


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

ok so quick update:
They keep claiming that its impossible that mid section is 4" short, they 've never had such issue.
After 2 weeks calling them and asking for the solution they will send me 4" coupler. 
Poor fitment of tips remain unsolved, i will just take it to the local shop and have them cut 1/4 " of hanger so it will sit higher.
I'm sick of bs and should have gone with awe. lesson leaned. bb customer service and fitment :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown: 
Good thing is that it sounds nice and deep.


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

wh1te09gti said:


> ok so quick update:
> They keep claiming that its impossible that mid section is 4" short, they 've never had such issue.
> After 2 weeks calling them and asking for the solution they will send me 4" coupler.
> Poor fitment of tips remain unsolved, i will just take it to the local shop and have them cut 1/4 " of hanger so it will sit higher.
> ...


That sux, sorry to hear all the trouble you've had with them.


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

Has anyone tried the Neuspeed catback? 

http://www.neuspeed.com/301063-neuspeed-stainless-steel-cat-back-exhaust.html

There doesn't seem to be a lot of info on this one for CCs other than a couple of meh-quality youtube videos. I did like the sound though.


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

Update on BB :thumbdown:
Save Yourself headaches and avoid this company. Fittment is ****ty and customer service sux. im tired of calling them and asking for solution. They know they screwed- up and dont give a [email protected]# about it. 

I will be filling a claim with BBB. 
I should have gone with AWE.


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

wh1te09gti said:


> Update on BB :thumbdown:
> Save Yourself headaches and avoid this company. Fittment is ****ty and customer service sux. im tired of calling them and asking for solution. They know they screwed- up and dont give a [email protected]# about it.
> 
> I will be filling a claim with BBB.
> I should have gone with AWE.


I still can't believe they didn't take care of this.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

baye said:


> Has anyone tried the Neuspeed catback?
> 
> http://www.neuspeed.com/301063-neuspeed-stainless-steel-cat-back-exhaust.html
> 
> There doesn't seem to be a lot of info on this one for CCs other than a couple of meh-quality youtube videos. I did like the sound though.


I have the Neuspeed catback. Look at the thread "Show your Candy White CC", I posted videos on the very first page in the very first post. The sound quality is terrible though and the exhaust sounds a lot better in person.


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

praneetloke said:


> I have the Neuspeed catback. Look at the thread "Show your Candy White CC", I posted videos on the very first page in the very first post. The sound quality is terrible though and the exhaust sounds a lot better in person.


 the thing is i like the way bb sounds and all just their cust service and fittment sux.
Other interesting fact is when i got my catback it was in apr box just turned inside out...:laugh:


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

praneetloke said:


> I have the Neuspeed catback. Look at the thread "Show your Candy White CC", I posted videos on the very first page in the very first post. The sound quality is terrible though and the exhaust sounds a lot better in person.


Lol so those were your videos on youtube. I don't think anybody else has one on theirs. I looked all over but can't find any other clips. I'd love to see/hear a more detailed clip though (in car/take off/etc).


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

For the guy with the BB problems can I make a suggestion of taking a short video of the exhaust. Show it in place and how it doesn't reach to where it should and show that there is an issue. Pictures imo don't do your claim justice as we can't see if there the possibility of an error however minute or a true quality issue. Anyway just a suggestion i'd even be willing to take a trip up there for you to help another fellow enthusiast out.


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeah thats good idea i will prob make short video upcoming weekend . Im planning to install coils so car will be lifted.
Thanks for advice.
I spoke with mike again he said they sent me some extended adapters. Ok fine but it doesnt change the fact that tip fittment is off.
Im tired of this and prolly will have local shop fix that .


----------



## low_passat (Sep 11, 2010)

The reason the cat-back is short is because it's designed to be fitted to the BB downpipe. They only make one DP for 2.0T GTI/Jetta/Passat/CC. If you were to install just the BB DP with the stock cat-back you would have to cut the same length off of the DP it fit it up to the cat-back.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

wh1te09gti said:


> the thing is i like the way bb sounds and all just their cust service and fittment sux.
> Other interesting fact is when i got my catback it was in apr box just turned inside out...:laugh:


haha that's funny! I chose Neuspeed mainly because Neuspeed also supplies parts to VW. Not sure in what capacity though. I also have their rear anti-sway bar (25mm). They definitely make good quality parts but my experience with them has been limited to just these two parts I bought from them. Their customer service is nice as well. I had a question about fitment and someone got back to me with a clear answer that it will fit.



baye said:


> Lol so those were your videos on youtube. I don't think anybody else has one on theirs. I looked all over but can't find any other clips. I'd love to see/hear a more detailed clip though (in car/take off/etc).


heh yeah! They must be mine. I'd love to take a better clip but don't have the camera that whose mic doesn't suck! Any suggestions on how I can filter the sound while recording with a phone? If I make a nice one, I might even submit it to Neuspeed so it is easily available for anyone browsing their catalog.


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

B6 Passat said:


> The reason the cat-back is short is because it's designed to be fitted to the BB downpipe. They only make one DP for 2.0T GTI/Jetta/Passat/CC. If you were to install just the BB DP with the stock cat-back you would have to cut the same length off of the DP it fit it up to the cat-back.


Correct. I watched my shop cut a little bit off when they initially installed my BB DP prior to me going full TBE

Thanks for the reminder/refreshing my memory B6 :beer:


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

i wouldn't mind if they send me dp free of charge to fix my issue :laugh: 
placement of the tips will remain unsolved, wich pisess me off more b/c is obvious and it looks like i got set of autozone tips.


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

wh1te09gti said:


> i wouldn't mind if they send me dp free of charge to fix my issue :laugh:
> placement of the tips will remain unsolved, wich pisess me off more b/c is obvious and it looks like i got set of autozone tips.


Your issue is prob bc you didnt pound the 2 fittings tht fit together enough if you did so your tips would be sucked in some more. The 2 pieces fit in roughly 2+ in into eachother. 

And as for the catback not meeting up with ut stock DP tht is just an addition of a short piece of straight 3in pipe its really not that huge of a deal i needed to do the same to my car when using the B&B 

Sent from my EVO 4G


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

Bill6211789 said:


> Your issue is prob bc you didnt pound the 2 fittings tht fit together enough if you did so your tips would be sucked in some more. The 2 pieces fit in roughly 2+ in into eachother.
> 
> And as for the catback not meeting up with ut stock DP tht is just an addition of a short piece of straight 3in pipe its really not that huge of a deal i needed to do the same to my car when using the B&B
> 
> Sent from my EVO 4G


Possibly, but hangers are lined up perfectly if i will try to force it it will not sit correctly on hangers.
For the $ that i paid for this piece of 3" with 2 mufflers i expect nothing but perfect fitment. Its not rocket science to build catback. it should be perfect (like awe )
I know its not a big of the deal, and i can fix that easy but thats not what the point is. Especially when they advertising themselves as perfect oem fit and finish. and for the $ that You paying.
They reason why i choose bb was simply because their reputation of good quality, but apparently i was wrong.


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

Does anyone have an APR B6 exhaust installed on their CC?
I like the way their exhaust sounds so I'm either going to buy this one, or the one from AWE, because I like their sound as well. I want to make sure the APR B6 exhaust fits well, as I would rather go with the 3".


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

ciki said:


> Does anyone have an APR B6 exhaust installed on their CC?
> I like the way their exhaust sounds so I'm either going to buy this one, or the one from AWE, because I like their sound as well. I want to make sure the APR B6 exhaust fits well, as I would rather go with the 3".


Will sound the same on a passat as it does on a CC


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

Bill6211789 said:


> Will sound the same on a passat as it does on a CC


But will the B6 exhaust from APR will fit the CC?


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

ciki said:


> But will the B6 exhaust from APR will fit the CC?


Yes

And go with the Billy Boat catback, its the samr as apr just cheaper 

Sent from my Galaxy SIII


----------

